# 100 Favorites: # 96



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5; Serenade for Strings
Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Sony)*










For a more feverish interpretations of Tchaikovsky's Fifth, you might want to turn to Mravinsky/Leningrad or Horenstein/New Philharmonia. But I prefer Ormandy's irresistible and frequently-recommended reading with the Philadelphians. The orchestra's sumptuous, plush sound is a perfect match for this music. Whatever Ormandy's interpretation lacks in drama, it makes up for in proportion, color, and grace. When I listen to this music, I think of dancers gliding, leaping, flowing across the stage.


----------

